# "100"



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Our little doe "100" kidded triplet doe kids. We pulled one. She is a great mother. I'm so proud of her. She started losing weight badly at about 4 months. I was pretty worried. I started feeding her outside the gate and really fed the heck out of her and she made it through without any further complications.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm glad everything turned out! Btw your does have the most interesting names...or is that their tag number?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats on triplet doelings! I'm hoping for some of those too.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I'm glad everything turned out! Btw your does have the most interesting names...or is that their tag number?


Yes. 
That is her tag #. It is also her registered name. I don't normally tag my papered goats, but I put one in her ear hoping it would straighten up a bad ear. It didn't work, but we started calling her "hundred" and it stuck. All three of her babies have perfect ears and perfect teats! pretty pleased about that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is fine and the kids are ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too cute, congrats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is great, trip does. Way to go 100!:stars:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats 100% fabulous!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Who was she bred too?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> Who was she bred too?


Hrdr 401K The Muscle. A homebred AI Smokin Gunz son from last year that we sold.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice :thumb: Cool , twin doelings no less :woohoo:
Congratulations to you and 100 :dancedgi:
Welcome little 101 , 102 , and 103 :wave:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Triplet Does ! Doesn't get any better ! Congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

100's babies are pretty photogenic. I call the dark headed one with the red leg "Indian" and the light headed one "Squeeze Me".


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice :thumb:
Indian is adorable ! I wonder what he was looking at in that picture , lol..
Squeeze Me is begging for good hug in that picture


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Squeeze me sure has that nice feminine look. Nice long legs and body.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> Squeeze me sure has that nice feminine look. Nice long legs and body.


Thanks, Roger. I think she's pretty cool. At least for a week old. Her bottle raised sister looks a lot like her, just a tick smaller.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Photogenic indeed! So cute! I like Indian best of the two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure look great!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Photogenic indeed! So cute! I like Indian best of the two.


Not surprised.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

yep, i like the extra color on Indian but Id have to go with Squeeze me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are both beautiful, congratulations on all the babies.


----------

